# Hello from South Africa



## Bok (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi there

Just thought I would introduce myself quickly. I am a 26 year old guy from Cape Town, South Africa and was recently blown away by a Muay Thai demonstration that I was lucky enough to attend. Suffice is to say that all I can do at the moment is eat sleep and drink Muay Thai, and am going for my first lesson next week.

I have never had any experience in any form of MA, but have maintained a reasonable amount of fitness, having represented my region in Rugby, swimming and waterpolo. 

I am also lucky enough to have a training centre about 1 mile from where I stay, which is an absolute bonus! (www.dragonpower.co.za) and the instructor is a past two time world Muay Thai champion (Quentin Chong) so that should be an added bonus to get me going on the right foot!

My main reasons for wanting to start Muay Thai are two fold- firstly so that I can do something that will (hopefully) interest me whilst burning the softness out of my body;-) and the second being to learn some decent self defense, which will never be wasted in good old South Africa!

Looking forward to sharing my journey with you all and to learning a lot from all you knowledgeable folk out there!

Cheers


Kevin


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 16, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## Kacey (Dec 16, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 16, 2006)

Welcome to the finest Forum in the world


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 16, 2006)

Howdy and welcome to the group!

AoG


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 16, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## MJS (Dec 16, 2006)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## donna (Dec 16, 2006)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 16, 2006)

welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## stickarts (Dec 17, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 17, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## bydand (Dec 17, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk.  I look forward to seing more posts from you.


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Dec 17, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk and happy posting


----------



## exile (Dec 17, 2006)

Greetings, Kevin, welcome to MT---it's good to have you with us!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## matt.m (Dec 18, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Drac (Dec 18, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## micah (Dec 18, 2006)

welcome !


----------



## Arizona Angel (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi, welcome to MT!


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------

